# The Total Lunar Eclipse - December 2010



## IamWEB (Dec 21, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/December_2010_lunar_eclipse

Discuss.



Spoiler



2 years from today = the end of the world?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 21, 2010)

Under half an hour left, I'm psyched.


----------



## shelley (Dec 21, 2010)

*Loonery clips!*

It's pretty cloudy here, but good thing the moon is still visible through a thin layer of cloud. I caught a glimpse of the half darkened moon and came back indoors where it's warm to wait for totality.


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 21, 2010)

I can't see sh*t because of the clouds.
And to the spoiler question, no (yay something to type to kill time while the sky clears up). You see, the major part of the 2012 prediction is the mayan lunar/long count calender ending when that is not entirely correct. The calender runs in upward and downward cycles,and we happen to be in the downward cycle right now. So when this downward cycle ends we will enter an upward cycle. BTW the Mayan elders are pissed off about the persistent doomsday theories so if we can shut up and actually do our own research that would be great.


----------



## Kian (Dec 21, 2010)

It's pretty awesome out here. It could not be any clearer in NJ.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 21, 2010)

It's totally clear here in Florida. It doesn't look red to me :|

Ah well. It will still look cool.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 21, 2010)

Totally clear red skies in NY


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 21, 2010)

I still can't see anything in anthonyland.


----------



## Kian (Dec 21, 2010)

Might I add how cool it is that we're thousands of miles away from one another, yet we're all looking at the same thing.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, ZamHalen's right, it's too cloudy down here. >_>
Still, I suppose the reddish tint is cool.


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 21, 2010)

actually most of my friends can see all except for my friend who lives down the road. So it's pretty annoying that everyone on FB is in awe about it and I still can't see anything.


----------



## macky (Dec 21, 2010)

This is a great endurance training for club balancing.


----------



## avgdi (Dec 21, 2010)

No red sky here. (I didn't even know it was supposed to be red.)
Luckily it's not too cloudy and I can see it.

I was debating going to bed, but I figured I can be tired for one day at work. It's not every day you get to see stuff like this.


----------



## Reisen Bunny (Dec 21, 2010)

its too cloudy here =(
that kinda breaks my heart


----------



## avgdi (Dec 21, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> I can't see sh*t because of the clouds.
> And to the spoiler question, no (yay something to type to kill time while the sky clears up). You see, the major part of the 2012 prediction is the mayan lunar/long count calender ending when that is not entirely correct. The calender runs in upward and downward cycles,and we happen to be in the downward cycle right now. So when this downward cycle ends we will enter an upward cycle. *BTW the Mayan elders are pissed off about the persistent doomsday theories so if we can shut up and actually do our own research that would be great.*



I always thought that the whole 2012 thing was BS. Tonight I realized that we were exactly 2 years away from it, so I read a little about it. I was relieved to find out that the "end of the world" stuff were just stupid theories.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 21, 2010)

avgdi said:


> I was relieved to find out that the "end of the world" stuff were just stupid theories.


 
So it wasn't already obvious that they are just crackpot lies from crazy people?


----------



## Reisen Bunny (Dec 21, 2010)

"WATCH OUT!! Y2K IS COMING"... .


----------



## avgdi (Dec 21, 2010)

aronpm said:


> So it wasn't already obvious that they are just crackpot lies from crazy people?



It was VERY obvious to me that they were crackpot lies from crazy people. haha

I was led to believe that the entire 2012 business was started as a theory of the world ending. I was relieved that that was not what it was ever meant to be.


----------



## imaghost (Dec 21, 2010)

http://www.nasa.gov/topics/solarsystem/features/watchtheskies/alt_eclipse_cams.html

Some of these are live right now for those that can't see it. I checked some, they are not that great, but still live cams of them. Check it out. Also check for some pictures around the NASA site. I think they would have some on there somewhere.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 21, 2010)

It's quite clear here in Colorado Springs as well. Very neat.


----------



## shelley (Dec 21, 2010)

I saw about 5 seconds of red moon before it got covered up by a massive cloud. Sadface.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 21, 2010)

It was pretty clear earlier here (~Dallas), so I got a good view leading up to totality. I went back out kind of recently and the clouds blurred it *heavily*. I got to see some good stuff earlier, though. 

All in all this was really nice, but the Moon Ring was cooler.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Dec 21, 2010)

Getting a clear view of it up here in Montana! Getting good time lapse of it too


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 21, 2010)

^Upload tomorrow?


----------



## Dene (Dec 21, 2010)

Missed it. Stupid work


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 21, 2010)

It was awesomeness in Connecticut


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 21, 2010)

I saw it...here in the Philippines. Red moon. Yeah. Love it. No, not red, but a bit of orange and, yeah, clouds.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 21, 2010)

avgdi said:


> No red sky here. (I didn't even know it was supposed to be red.)



That's because it is not supposed too ;-)

It was fully clouded and full of mist here so I didn't bother to step outside this morning.
It wouldn't have been a very nice one anyway since it would be very low above the horizon.

I have seen several full eclipses before but I still get out of bed for them as they occur.
Wanted to show this one to my daughter but we will just have to wait for the next one.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 21, 2010)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Getting a clear view of it up here in Montana! Getting good time lapse of it too


 
Thank you. I heard about it a few days ago, but I forgot to look at it.


----------



## AvidCuber (Dec 21, 2010)

It was completely cloudy here in New Mexico, at least where I live; I heard from some of my friends who live in the east mountains that they could see it perfectly.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 21, 2010)

AW CRAP! I MISSED IT!!


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 21, 2010)

http://photoblog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2010/12/21/5688266-a-total-eclipse-of-the-moon?gt1=43001

My view was similar to the one in the picture with the statue, just not as close or clear.


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 21, 2010)

Missed it. 
Couldn't find a window where I could see the moon and too cloudy to see anything. Is sad man...


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 21, 2010)

We went to Williamstown beach from 9pm-10pm. Stupid paper, too cloudy to see anything


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 21, 2010)

It was way too cloudy in Phoenix. I did see some orange tint though. It was nice.


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 21, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> Missed it.
> Couldn't find a window where I could see the moon and too cloudy to see anything. Is sad man...


 
if your house were green you wouldnt have had that problem


----------



## 4. (Dec 21, 2010)

The Eclipse was at 07:40 here in Iceland :\ Waaayyy too early. It was cool though.


----------



## sq-1solver (Dec 22, 2010)

Kian said:


> It's pretty awesome out here. It could not be any clearer in NJ.


 
yup you can totally see it here in nj. completely red.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Dec 22, 2010)

I met (aka snuck out of my house to see) a girl in the park to see it. Instead it started raining. So we went inside and watched a movie. Probably more worthwhile than the eclipse, honestly.


----------



## tx789 (Dec 22, 2010)

I tryed to watch in New zeland it was at sunset but it was cloudy one just like it a think in 2007


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 22, 2010)

It was clear at the very very beginning, but before it became close to full it was WAY too cloudy. I was annoyed.


----------

